# Konzept aber welches?



## rogseut (5 September 2022)

Hallo, wir möchten im Zuge der Umstellung auf 1500er Steuerungen unsere alten Zöpfe abschneiden und neue Wege gehen. Wir bauen immer ähnliche aber nie gleiche Maschinen.

Wir unterteilen die Maschine in Funktionen und Teilfunktionen. z.B. Materialzuführung als Funktion mit Teilfunktion Motor, Produkterkennnung, Produktzählen.
Die Teilfunktionen werden sich öfter in der Maschine wiederholen und als Bibliotheksbaustein geführt. Das heißt wir setzen die Funktion aus Teilfunktionen zusammen. Später sollen diese als kopiervorlagen mit in die Bibliothek.

Normalerweise speichern wir die dazugehörigen Einstellwerte im Panel als Rezeptur.  Störmeldungen werden als einzelne Bits ausgegeben.

Zu jeder Funktion soll es einen Bildbaustein geben der über einen UDT mit dem Baustein verbunden wird.

Jetzt wäre es schön eine Maschine anhand der  Funktionen aus den Kopiervorlagen einfach zusammen kopieren zu können inkl. HMI, Störmeldungen Rezeptwerte usw. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das alles zu bündeln und "einfach" ins Projekt zu ziehen und fertig? Ohne das an verschiedenen stellen Hand angelegt werden muss.


----------



## DennisBerger (5 September 2022)

DB(s) anlegen für einzelne Meldungen die immer gleich sind (abweichende neu dazu kommende  werden ganz nach hinten in wincc projektiert) dann nur noch mit den richtigen Triggern im Programm beschalten werden, Rezepturen als csv datei speichern und die Parameter darüber reinladen.

weitere tipps kommen sicherlich noch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2022)

Ich würde mich von den Bitmeldungen lösen und ProgrammAlarm nutzen.


----------



## roboticBeet (6 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich würde mich von den Bitmeldungen lösen und ProgrammAlarm nutzen.



dito. Wenn man sich keine Gedanken macht, hat man zwar durchaus Performance-Themen, es gibt aber einige smarte Implementierungen, bspw. durch bedingte Aufrufe. Dazu gibts hier im Forum auch einige Threads mit Beispielen.
Durch ProgramAlarm hast du dann auch künftig gute Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, bspw. durch Nutzung von OPC UA Alarms & Conditions. Mit Bitmeldungen bekommst du deine Alarme nämlich nicht in die OPC UA Schnittstelle.

Eine andere gute Alternative wäre ProDiag, das kostet aber extra (für jedes Projekt und abhängig der Meldungsanzahl) und ist noch nicht für WinCC Unified verfügbar. Da gibt es auch einige tolle Diagnosefunktionen. Ist in der Einrichtung aber zunächst ungewohnt. ProDiag wird mehr parametriert denn programmiert.


----------



## DennisBerger (6 September 2022)

das muss ich mir auch mal anschauen mit dem ProgrammAlarm, kenn ich so noch nicht.


----------



## faust (6 September 2022)

Guten Morgen.

Ein paar Fragen vorab:

Wie muss man sich "Wir bauen immer ähnliche aber nie gleiche Maschinen." genau vorstellen? Eigentlich immer die gleiche Reihenfolge von Funktionen und Teilfunktionen, es werden nur nicht immer alle eingesetzt, oder immer komplett unterschiedliche Zusammenstellungen?
Wer nimmt die Maschinen in Betrieb? Ein Servicetechniker/Inbetriebnehmer oder der Entwickler/Programmierer?
Welche HMI-Hard- und Software soll zum Einsatz kommen?

Ich bin seit jeher ein Freund von strikter Trennung der Gewerke HMI/Steuerung/Safety/Antriebe, wir sind bei uns mit diesem Konzept bisher am besten gefahren:

Das HMI-Projekt wird von Spezialisten (u.a. mir) bearbeitet, diejenigen können sich ganz auf dieses mittlerweile sehr umfangreiche Gebiet konzentrieren. Es muss dann auch nicht ein Automatisierungsprodukt (z.B. TIA ) eingesetzt werden!
Steuerung/Safety/Antriebe werden durch Automatisierer gemeinsam projektiert, wobei es ob der Gewerkeaufteilung keine allzu großen Abhängigkeiten gibt (Hauptsache, die Schnittstellen passen.).
Es gibt keine Gewerk-Vermischung, wie z.B. Landessprachen-Handling als HMI-Thema in einem SPS-Projekt.

Aufgrund des Aufbaus unserer Maschinenfamilien (nämlich wie im ersten Teil von Frage 1 beschrieben) arbeiten wir immer mit 100%-Projekten, d.h. in den jeweiligen Gewerken der einzelnen Familien sind IMMER ALLE  Bereiche/Module/Stationen/Funktionen enthalten, diese können dann ZUR LAUFZEIT am HMI konfiguriert (besser: aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert) werden. Dies hat für uns folgende Vorteile:

Die jeweiligen Entwicklerteams können recht einfach unterschiedliche Stände vergleichen, auch das Thema Versionsverwaltung wird m.M.n. besser unterstützt, da kein umständliches Bibliotheks-Handling.
Abhängigkeiten von Bereichen/Modulen/Stationen/Funktionen lassen sich (quasi) einmalig projektieren und werden -da eine Software ja immer nur "wächst" dadurch immer berücksichtigt (werden nicht vergessen).
Inbetriebnahmen werden -sofern nicht z.B. Modul-Neuentwicklungen erstmalig implementiert sind-durch Nicht-Entwickler durchgeführt.

Natürlich ist diese Darstellung nicht vollständig und teilweise idealisiert, dennoch fahre ich/fahren wir damit ganz gut.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Ich bin seit jeher ein Freund von strikter Trennung der Gewerke HMI/Steuerung/Safety/Antriebe, wir sind bei uns mit diesem Konzept bisher am besten gefahren:
> 
> Das HMI-Projekt wird von Spezialisten (u.a. mir) bearbeitet, diejenigen können sich ganz auf dieses mittlerweile sehr umfangreiche Gebiet konzentrieren. Es muss dann auch nicht ein Automatisierungsprodukt (z.B. TIA ) eingesetzt werden!
> Steuerung/Safety/Antriebe werden durch Automatisierer gemeinsam projektiert, wobei es ob der Gewerkeaufteilung keine allzu großen Abhängigkeiten gibt (Hauptsache, die Schnittstellen passen.).
> Es gibt keine Gewerk-Vermischung, wie z.B. Landessprachen-Handling als HMI-Thema in einem SPS-Projekt.


Das Konzept ist richtig, birgt aber eine große Gefahr. 
Wenn der HMI-Mann oder Antriebs-Mann jeweils nur
einer ist. Wird der Krank oder scheidet aus dem Betrieb
aus, kann es ganz schön brenzlig für den Betrieb werden.


----------



## ducati (6 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das Konzept ist richtig, birgt aber eine große Gefahr.
> Wenn der HMI-Mann oder Antriebs-Mann jeweils nur
> einer ist. Wird der Krank oder scheidet aus dem Betrieb
> aus, kann es ganz schön brenzlig für den Betrieb werden.


Nicht nur für den Betrieb sondern auch für alle bisherigen Kunden...


----------



## faust (6 September 2022)

@rostiger Nagel und @ducati:

Ihr habt beide recht, jedoch ist dies ja eigentlich keine Schwäche des Konzepts.

Vielmehr ist der AG in der Pflicht, dieses Szenario nicht eintreten zu lassen (Personalplanung).
Außerdem besteht die Gefahr ja eigentlich ständig, denn andere Konzepte müssen auch entwickelt und gewartet werden. Und wir wissen alle, wie gerne auch Generalisten ihr jeweils eigenes Codesüppchen kochen ... 😉


----------



## Ing_Lupo (6 September 2022)

Hallo

ich würde mir Gedanken machen ob auch verschiedene SPS und Panelhersteller abgedeckt werden sollen/müssen. 
Was nützt ein Konzept für Siemens wenn der nicht liefern kann ?   

Oder ist das bei Euch keine Fragestellung ?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 September 2022)

ich sage es mal gern so;
Mach dir die backsteinen und bau dir immer das Haus neu zusammen.
Du weißt selbst aber am Beste ob du Prefab Teilen machen kannst. Das Badezimmer, Keller Küche als 1 Teil vorbereiten..

ich würde eher ein Vorlageprogramm machen statt Bausteine in ein Bibliothek. 
Das vorlageprogramm enthällt die Grundstruktur die du immer hast.
Z.b. Bedientasten wie ACK, die wieder als vorbelegtes Attribute im Standart Bausteinen benutzt wird. u.s.w.

Wir haben Bausteinen für Analogwerten, Antrieben und so weiter. jeweils mit UDT HMI Anbindung Bildbaustein.


----------



## faust (6 September 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wir haben Bausteinen für Analogwerten, Antrieben und so weiter. jeweils mit UDT HMI Anbindung Bildbaustein.


Und wie macht ihr das dann mit der Übersetzung der HMI-Texte in andere Sprachen?
Soweit ich weiß muss man ja bei Siemens die Bildbaustein-Bibliothek UND das HMI-Projekt separat behandeln - also alles zweimal machen ...
Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Und wie macht ihr das dann mit der Übersetzung der HMI-Texte in andere Sprachen?
> Soweit ich weiß muss man ja bei Siemens die Bildbaustein-Bibliothek UND das HMI-Projekt separat behandeln - also alles zweimal machen ...
> Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


Das mit dem Übersetzen bei Siemens, ist aber auch total unpraktikabel.
Zum einen die Auswahlliste zum übersetzen ist eine Katastrophe, das
weiß man nicht was man da wirklich auswählt.
Zum anderen bekommt man da Monster Excel Listen, wo ein Übersetzer
schon keine anderen Aufträge mehr annehmen muss und eine Luxusreise
buchen kann.
Zum anderen währe es Sinnvoller wenn die Texte als CSV Datei auf dem 
Panel erreichbar währen, so das der Kunde im Nachhinein, die übersetzung
überarbeiten kann. Oder prüft einer von euch nach was da übersetzt wurde
wenn es in Chinesisch oder Italienisch zurück bekommt?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 September 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Und wie macht ihr das dann mit der Übersetzung der HMI-Texte in andere Sprachen?
> Soweit ich weiß muss man ja bei Siemens die Bildbaustein-Bibliothek UND das HMI-Projekt separat behandeln - also alles zweimal machen ...
> Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


Übersetz wird den Bildbaustein. Dies ist separat. Also sind die Projektsprachen nochmal angelegt.
Dann gibt es auch da HMI Projekt selber ja. 

ich weißso schnell nicht ob die im gesamt projekttexte ale auftauchen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Monster Excel Listen


Joa, grausam..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2022)

gerade mal von so einen kleinen Projekt aufgemacht.
8000 Zeilen, so ein Blödsinn da findet man doch nichts wieder.
Wenn Sie es wenigstens in mehrere Taps aufteilen würden.


----------



## faust (6 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zum anderen bekommt man da Monster Excel Listen, ...


Man kann die Textarten für den Export auswählen und so schon einiges loswerden.

ENDLICH -gerechnet seit Erscheinungsdatum von ProTool (Steinzeit) bzw. WinCC Flexible (Mittelalter) bzw. TIA (alt)- kann man auch mehr als eine Zielsprache gleichzeitig exportieren!! Ich bin fast in Tränen ausgebrochen😭...



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zum anderen währe es Sinnvoller wenn die Texte als CSV Datei auf dem
> Panel erreichbar währen, so das der Kunde im Nachhinein, die übersetzung
> überarbeiten kann.


Das würde ja bedeuten, dass Siemens sein Paradigma "Kompilieren des HMI-Projektteils in EINE Datei" aufgeben müsste. Schwer vorstellbar.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Oder prüft einer von euch nach was da übersetzt wurde
> wenn es in Chinesisch oder Italienisch zurück bekommt?


Soweit möglich tue ich dies tatsächlich; alleine schon um meinem Vorgesetzten zu zeigen, welcher Aufwand dahinter steckt.
Im Nachhinein sind nämlich alle froh, wenn sich der Kunde NICHT über manche Übersetzung schlapplacht.


BTW: Ich hantiere aktuell mit ca. 35000(!) Zeilen, sind aber auch eine Menge Leertexte und Reserve-Bitmeldungen dabei.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Soweit möglich tue ich dies tatsächlich; alleine schon um meinem Vorgesetzten zu zeigen, welcher Aufwand dahinter steckt.
> Im Nachhinein sind nämlich alle froh, wenn sich der Kunde NICHT über manche Übersetzung schlapplacht.


Fred, ich meine jetzt schon echtes Chinesisch, nicht Fachchinesisch,
aber wer kann der kann


----------



## faust (6 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Fred, ich meine jetzt schon echtes Chinesisch, nicht Fachchinesisch,
> aber wer kann der kann


Ich hatte das schon richtig verstanden 😁, bei meiner Aussage aber ehrlicherweise das auch erwähnte Italienisch und vielmehr alle Sprachen gemeint, die noch einigermaßen lesbar sind (Asiatische/arabische/kyrillische etc. Schriftzeichen gehören in meinem Fall nicht dazu).

Aber Spass beiseite (und vielleicht auch etwas back-to-topic):
Das HMI-Thema ist eines, dass bei der Suche nach dem richtigen Software-Konzept eine besondere Rolle einnimmt, da m.M.n. einige Automatisierungs-Entwicklungsumgebungen (z.B. TIA) gerade dort Nachholbedarf haben (Stichwörter: Modularisierung, Datenhandling, Benutzerverwaltung, Visu-Controls und deren Möglichkeiten/Einschränkungen).

Ich würde (und werde!) bei der Neukonzeptionierung einer Software nur noch die für den jeweiligen Anwendungsfall optimale Entwicklungsumgebung einsetzen - das wird bei den HMIs definitiv nicht TIA sein.


Zumal noch ein anderer Grund hinzukommt: Lizenzkosten!
Einige Hersteller lassen sich ihre Tools (und schlimmer: die Laufzeitumgebungen pro HMI) ganz schön teuer bezahlen.
Wir haben intern eine Aufstellung angefertigt, die u.a. zum Ergebnis hatte, dass bei Einsatz von Siemens-Software (WinCC Advanced RT) für bestimmte Maschinenfamilien Mehrkosten von ca. 160.000,- € pro Jahr(!) gegenüber dem Einsatz von freien Tools (z.B. HTML5, JavaScript) entstehen - und dabei sind die eigentlichen Software-Entwicklungskosten noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt.


----------



## faust (6 September 2022)

Jetzt könnte man natürlich (wieder) anmerken:
"Die erwähnten Programmiersprachen können unsere Leute nicht, also müssten sie geschult werden, oder wir müssen uns Spezialisten von außen holen, dann können wir den Code selbst nicht pflegen, keine Zeit/kein Geld für soetwas, ..." (Blah-blah-blah).

Ich bleibe aber bei meiner Aussage von Post #9:
Das ist keine Konzeptschwäche, sondern Sache des AGs.
Und für 160.000,- € PRO JAHR kann man schon gut was an Personal und deren Schulung auf die Beine stellen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2022)

Egal wie das Konzept letztendlich aussieht, 
wichtig ist es das man es für die Nachwelt 
Dokumentiert.


----------



## rogseut (7 September 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Und wie macht ihr das dann mit der Übersetzung der HMI-Texte in andere Sprachen?
> Soweit ich weiß muss man ja bei Siemens die Bildbaustein-Bibliothek UND das HMI-Projekt separat behandeln - also alles zweimal machen ...
> Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


Ja man muss leider immer noch die Bausteine einzeln übersetzen. Möchte auch am liebsten das alle verwendeten Bildbausteintexte mit exportiert werden und wieder zurück gespielt werden können sowohl ins Projekt wie auch in die Bibliothek. Leider geht das noch nicht. Nutzen zur Übersetzung auch das TIA Translationtool.


----------



## rogseut (7 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das mit dem Übersetzen bei Siemens, ist aber auch total unpraktikabel.
> Zum einen die Auswahlliste zum übersetzen ist eine Katastrophe, das
> weiß man nicht was man da wirklich auswählt.
> Zum anderen bekommt man da Monster Excel Listen, wo ein Übersetzer
> ...


Häufig gibt es Fachbegriffe die aus dem Deutschen übersetzt werden die nicht stimmen da der Übersetzer nicht aus dem Bereich kommt. Der Kunde lacht dann. Meist gehen wir mit dem Kunden die komplette Übersetzung nochmals durch und passen diese gegebenenfalls an.
By the way. Einer der Beriffe der Regelmäßig für gelächter sorgt ist Absteifen.


----------



## rogseut (7 September 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> ich sage es mal gern so;
> Mach dir die backsteinen und bau dir immer das Haus neu zusammen.
> Du weißt selbst aber am Beste ob du Prefab Teilen machen kannst. Das Badezimmer, Keller Küche als 1 Teil vorbereiten..
> 
> ...


Ja es gibt je nach Maschinetyp verschieden strategien. Bei den Serienmaschine  ist immer vollausbau und per HMI kann man den realausbau auswählen und das Programm passt sich entsprechend an. Bei einem anderem Maschinentyp wird die Maschine immer wieder aus einem Sammelsurium aus Funktionen die passende Maschine zusammengestellt. Hier gibt es auch einen Grundkörper an Programm wo die passenden Funktionen eingepflegt werden.


----------



## rogseut (7 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich würde mich von den Bitmeldungen lösen und ProgrammAlarm nutzen.


Was ist das genau, Programm alarm. Ich kenn nur Prodiag. Leider kostet das wieder extra und das ist leider ein Problem.


----------



## rogseut (7 September 2022)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich würde mir Gedanken machen ob auch verschiedene SPS und Panelhersteller abgedeckt werden sollen/müssen.
> Was nützt ein Konzept für Siemens wenn der nicht liefern kann ?
> ...


Siemens ist gesetzt da häufig Kundenvorgabe.


----------



## rogseut (7 September 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ein paar Fragen vorab:
> 
> ...


Das Entwicklungteam bin ich eine  1 Mannshow, plus 2 Mann die gelegentlich Service machen. Das heiß Defekte Panels tauschen oder so Kram.


----------



## faust (7 September 2022)

Guten Morgen rogseut.

Streng genommen hast du mit der Beantwortung unserer Fragen und Anmerkungen die Konzeptfindung bereits abgeschlossen:


Siemens ist gesetzt, also gibt es kein Änderungs-/Verbesserungspotential bei der Wahl der grundsätzlichen Entwicklungsumgebung.
Also ist TIA gesetzt, dann hast du auf Steuerungsseite eigentlich nur die Wahl zwischen "Vorlageprojekt mit allem drin" oder "Bibliothekshandling für Bausteine".
TIA ist gesetzt, also kannst du auf HMI-Seite nur noch zwischen WinCC Comfort, Advanced oder Professional (WinCC 7 lasse ich jetzt mal bewusst weg) wählen. Dies schränkt natürlich die Konzeptmöglichkeiten erheblich ein, manche Schwierigkeiten hast du ja schon selbst bzw. haben wir schon genannt. Einen Weg aus dieser "Sackgasse" gibt es eigentlich nicht, du kannst höchstens versuchen, gewisse Verfahrensweisen für dich zu optimieren. Auch hier gilt wie für die Steuerungsseite: entweder "Vorlageprojekt" oder "Bibliothekshandling", wobei ich persönlich die 100%-Vorlage bevorzugen würde.

Bei dir/euch wird gemäß "Ein Mann für alle Gewerke" gearbeitet; heißt, dass (vermutlich) wenig Zeit bzw. Gelegenheit zur Neu- und Weiterbildung bleibt.
Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber dies bedeutet, dass du aus den einzelnen Gewerken nie das Optimum herausholen wirst.

Gruß, Fred


----------



## faust (7 September 2022)

rogseut schrieb:


> By the way. Einer der Beriffe der Regelmäßig für gelächter sorgt ist Absteifen.


Darf ich fragen, für welche Branche ihr Maschinen entwickelt? Der genannte Begriff ist ja schon etwas spezieller...
Wir bauen Maschinen für den handwerklichen und industriellen Bäckereibedarf (u.a. Kneter, Berliner- und Donut-Anlagen etc.).


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 September 2022)

rogseut schrieb:


> Was ist das genau, Programm alarm. Ich kenn nur Prodiag. Leider kostet das wieder extra und das ist leider ein Problem.


ProgramAlarm ist ein Meldebausein. Diese ist standart im Bibliothek unter erweiterte Anweisungen > Meldungen
Vorteil ist Zeitfolge richtig Melden.
Und die texte sind in der SPS. Du musst die nicht mehr im HMI anfassen


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 September 2022)

rogseut schrieb:


> Häufig gibt es Fachbegriffe die aus dem Deutschen übersetzt werden die nicht stimmen da der Übersetzer nicht aus dem Bereich kommt. Der Kunde lacht dann. Meist gehen wir mit dem Kunden die komplette Übersetzung nochmals durch und passen diese gegebenenfalls an.
> By the way. Einer der Beriffe der Regelmäßig für gelächter sorgt ist Absteifen.


Kann sehr Zeitaufwendig sein.

Bei IBN in Frankreich habe ich die Signalaustausch Test zur Zentrale Leittechnik 3 mal abgebrochen nach 10 Minuten.
Der Fransos vom Gegenstelle wollte jede Signal von hunderten diskutieren. Ich hatte keine Zeit für den Quatsch und hatte natürlich eine Anlage in Betrieb zu setzen.
Ausendlich ist ein Kollege von mir gekommen und er war 1 Monat lang damit beschäftigt die Übersetzung durch zu gehen..


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2022)

Manchmal kann es sinnvoll sein die Übersetzungen mit dem Kunden vorher abzusprechen.
Es gibt oft betriebsinterne Vokabeln / Begriffe.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Manchmal kann es sinnvoll sein die Übersetzungen mit dem Kunden vorher abzusprechen.
> Es gibt oft betriebsinterne Vokabeln / Begriffe.


Oft auch Unterschiede wenn du die gleiche Ambstsprache hast in verschiedene Länder.
Fransosisch Frankreich oder Fransosische Schweiz.
oder Niederländisch Niederlande oder Belgisches Flandern


----------



## rogseut (9 September 2022)

faust schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, für welche Branche ihr Maschinen entwickelt? Der genannte Begriff ist ja schon etwas spezieller...
> Wir bauen Maschinen für den handwerklichen und industriellen Bäckereibedarf (u.a. Kneter, Berliner- und Donut-Anlagen etc.).


Exakt Bäckerei


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 September 2022)

Nochmal zur Übersetzung:
Ich halte es generell für zweifelhaft, dass wenn ein Übersetzer eine Liste bekommt um Wort a in Wort b zu übersetzen etwas sinnvolles herauskommt, wenn der Kontext fehlt in dem der Begriff verwendet wird. Ich habe selber mal bei einem OS Projekt an der Übersetzung auf deutsch mitgewirkt, aber nur weil dort wirklich hanebüchene Begriffe verwenden wurden. Wie funktionierte das Ganze? Im Quellcode wurden Begriffe die übersetzt werden speziell gekennzeichnet. Daraus wurde automatisch eine Liste generiert die dann auf eine Webseite hochgeladen wurde (Transifex), auf der dann entsprechende Übersetzer die Liste übersetzen können. Wenn man das einmal selber gemacht hat, weiß man auch wo die Probleme entstehen. Ich habe nämlich dann selber rückverfolgt, an welcher Stelle hier beispielsweise zwar immer derselbe englische Begriff verwendet wurde, aber das dann je nach Kontext in deutsch einen anderen Begriff erfordert. Das war relativ aufwändig, und das kann auch nicht ein reiner Sprachexperte realisieren. Ich hatte selber mal einen Übersetzer zum tschechischen, er hatte eine Liste mit mehreren "aus" bekommen. Dabei wurde in der Visu "aus" für etwas ausschalten verwendet, als auch um etwas "aus" etwas zu entnehmen. Und im tschechischen existieren dafür wohl komplett andere Begriffe, nur als Beispiel.


----------



## ducati (10 September 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn man das einmal selber gemacht hat, weiß man auch wo die Probleme entstehen.


👍


----------

